# unusual girls names? anya/corra ect..



## beccah11

i'm looking for unusual but pretty girls names, that arent to out there!
my favourites are 
anya 
coralie/corra 
aria
lilian/ lilia
alicia


anymore?:flower:


----------



## stacie-leigh

Although a little common, i really like Isla. Anya is lovely x


----------



## TigerLady

I really wanted to name my DD Aven and call her Avi. (DH didn't approve.)

Devin
Vivienne
Arianna
Kori/Kory (can also be short for Korinne)


----------



## dragonflies

how about Iona or Aida?
Love Anya btw xo


----------



## Wishing_well

Anya is also on our list :thumbup:

How about:
Ramona
Avery
Mila
Isla
Darcy
Elodie
Korin/Corrine
Lila


----------



## aubrey802

I love the name Anya
I always wanted to name my daughter Anya Isabella:)


----------



## discoclare

anya - lovely
coralie/corra 
aria - love love love. My DD name is Arianna
lilian/ lilia - love Lilia and Liliana, which was on our girl shortlist
alicia - like

How about:
Maeva
Tallulah
India
Cara
Sienna
Savannah
Thalia
Thandie
Maya
Paloma
Gianna
Zara
Serena
Freya
Lola
Farrah
Nadia
Eloisa
Katia
Azalea
Esme / Esma
Orlaith / Orla
Aurora
Ariella


----------



## vicky_w

I love Isla!

One of daisy's friends at nursery is called Story! I really love the name, and she's adorable.


----------



## arj

I really like the names Saige and Milla


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

I love Anya and Isla

New suggestion: Soraya (means Princess)


----------



## poppy666

Kyianna, Alayna, Autumn, Savannah, Destiny.


----------



## Mickey1994

Elia
Elianna
Aliyah
Willow


----------



## JustLurking

Here are some I'm partial to

Genevieve
Aoife (eef-a)
Shona
Marina nn Mina
Daphne
Aurora (the Roman goddess of the dawn)


----------



## flower94

What about Nevaeh?


----------



## AJE2012

Please don't hate on it but OH and I love the name Sayler/Saylor for a little girl...actually if we are having a girl we are thinking Sayler Austin or Sayler Rose. :flower: 


Anya is a beautiful name, I love something a little different!


----------



## lealou

my list is

Darcie
Emmie
Callie
Anais
Lexah
Farrah


----------



## AllStar

We're considering Indi for our little girl but we're struggling with middle names. Indi was my husbands choice but I really like it now.


----------



## poppy666

Love Indi was on my list too.


----------



## leahsbabybump

love corra

how about jayda or jayla wanted these for ly lo but my sister is jade all family said its too similar :-/


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Wishing_well said:


> Anya is also on our list :thumbup:
> 
> How about:
> Ramona
> Avery
> Mila
> Isla
> Darcy
> Elodie
> Korin/Corrine
> Lila

ooh my names Romana but I go by rome for short :thumbup:


----------

